# 2nd grow...Auto's in a grow tent...



## Locked

Getting set up for my 2nd grow even though I am still in the middle of my first... Bought a 2' by 4' by 5' grow tent on ebay for 99 bucks free shipping and will be growing 5 Auto Fem White Dwarfs by Buddha... Not sure if I want to go with cfl's for the whole grow or if I want to pick up a cheap 400w mh or hps lighting system from HTGsupply... I have four 300watt equivalent CFL's but not sure if they will provide enough light for the tent...Here is some pics...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Looks like everything is good to go. Crazy little tent you got there, I wouldn't mind having one! Happy growing buddy!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Mental...Let me know if you want the link to the grow tent... I wish I had just bought this tent from the get go...I spent almost as much on the cabinet from Lowes that is so much smaller... Now I just hve to talk the wife into letting me get yet another lighting system...


----------



## scatking

Hey Hamster - I think you know a 400 watt hid is the way to go. :beatnik:  No that you have a hot setup, your lights won't cover the 4 feet width very well.


----------



## Locked

scatking said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster - I think you know a 400 watt hid is the way to go. :beatnik:  No that you have a hot setup, your lights won't cover the 4 feet width very well.



Yes I kinda know...... but I am still in denial until I figure out a way to get the wifey to go along with yet another grow related purchase...
She probably figures it is coming after buying the grow tent...


----------



## scatking

I usually spend first and tell her later - or better yet I don;t tell her and when she fins out i swear i thought I told her.  Either way i lose but I DO have a killer lighting set up - worth the grief and:angrywife: :hitchair:


----------



## Locked

scatking said:
			
		

> I usually spend first and tell her later - or better yet I don;t tell her and when she fins out i swear i thought I told her.  Either way i lose but I DO have a killer lighting set up - worth the grief and:angrywife: :hitchair:



lol...Yeah I will wait till tomorrow night when we get torched, then order, then swear I told her that night if and when I get caught...sounds like a plan...thanks


----------



## loudpipes929

Nice to see someone else doing this strain.
I'll be pulling up a chair.
can't wait to see them pop the soil


----------



## pop65

hi Hamster Lewis good luck with your grow mate i have been thinking of buying some of those seeds for future use at the moment I'm growing blue Ryder heres a link if you fancy a look i also started with two cf ls but only for a week and then onto 4oowatt Sylvan hps light.
i have been growing auto"s for about 15months with great success
first link is my grow second link  pics of my last lowryder2 crop and my lowryder2xautoak47
i have grown in a tent b4 with very good results you have a good setup
i will be following your grow closely once again good luck

                           pop65


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=37661


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34865&page=5


----------



## Locked

loudpipes929 said:
			
		

> Nice to see someone else doing this strain.
> I'll be pulling up a chair.
> can't wait to see them pop the soil



Thanks for droppin by pipes... I can't wait to get started.. just gotta get a cpl more things together...


----------



## Locked

Hey Pop... thanks for the kind words... I am psyched to get started on this Auto tent grow... maybe tomorrow... thanks for checkin in on me...


----------



## thedonofchronic

i want to get a tent like that
grab an hps if your thinking about it
ill be watching bro


----------



## Locked

thanks Don...the tent was a good buy on ebay for sure...gonna order another lighting system tonight i think...maybe 400w Hps with a conversion bulb..


----------



## Locked

Quick update... just ordered a 400w HPS/MH conversion light system from HTGsupply...so now I will start the seeds tomorrow and grow under cfl's till the 400w system gets here and I set it up... I want to make sure I give this grow my best shot and do it right because if the results are good I will probably grow autos most of the time for a steady stream of good smokeable bud and then grow more flavorful and interesting strains on the side for dessert....


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Awsome light, been pondering a 400 watter myself. All the best on the seeds cracking .


----------



## Locked

Have my 5 Fem Auto White Dwarfs Germin in a wet paper towel in a Zip lock baggie.... Hooked up and hung the lights in the tent and am doing a temp check to see how much ventilation I will need... the great part about this tent is it has many vent holes already installed...


----------



## thedonofchronic

hey man
mind doing me a favour
take a picture of what the lights hang from.
i want to see, if i buy a tent like this for vegging,
if there good enough support and how its made and stuff.
thanks


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> hey man
> mind doing me a favour
> take a picture of what the lights hang from.
> i want to see, if i buy a tent like this for vegging,
> if there good enough support and how its made and stuff.
> thanks



Sure Don... will do that now...


----------



## Locked

Pics of the inside top... this is what the tent came with.. you cld easily add something stronger though...


----------



## thedonofchronic

hmm...
i was thinking about putting in like,
a 250w mh or something.
not sure if it with support it
i was gonna do cfls like your doing
but i hate arranging them im no good at it.
so im not sure

thanks alot my brother


----------



## Locked

No problem Don... like I said you cld easily rig something up a lil stronger to support something heavier...


----------



## Moto-Man

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Have my 5 Fem Auto White Dwarfs Germin in a wet paper towel in a Zip lock baggie.... Hooked up and hung the lights in the tent and am doing a temp check to see how much ventilation I will need... the great part about this tent is it has many vent holes already installed...



Nice lil setup, HL!  Good luck eh.  

OBTW: Re marital relations, it's far easier to beg for forgiveness than ask for permission -   My non-smoking wife is actually saving egg shells for me for my (soil) transplants


----------



## Locked

Thanks Moto...I'll remember that for next time.. I am sure I will hve to make yet another grow related purchase soon...


----------



## scatking

Hey hamster - I knew you would do the right thing bro:hubba:  With such great beans, the light will give those girls just what they are looking for


----------



## Locked

scatking said:
			
		

> Hey hamster - I knew you would do the right thing bro:hubba:  With such great beans, the light will give those girls just what they are looking for



Yeah Scat... I did the deed last night after we got blazed and she fell asleep... I am in the clear till the pkg arrives in a few days...lol
Then I got some splainin to do...


----------



## pop65

hi thedonofchronic ive have a small growtent i used b4 i bought my wardrobe for growing i hung my 4oowatt hps and my carbon scrubber in there with no problems they are quite sturdy i intend to buy a 250watt envirolight and shade and use it for my cuttings im getting in next couple of weeks
                                                          lol pop65


----------



## EasyLiving29

let me know how the tent works out for you...I was looking at them yesterday myself for flowering. I also just bought my first 400w hps system from HTG. I was using CLF's and have had ALL kinds of issues personally. From what I have read and been advised GO WITH THE 400w HPS. Good luck with the growing and please keep me posted on the tent. I haven't researched tents on the forum but I believe I will. 


Take Care


----------



## Locked

Will do Easy... So far I wld hve to say it has been worth the 99 bucks I paid for it...The fact that it has so many vent holes already in place with velcro covers has been great....along with the fact that it needs no mylar and the floor is water proof are a bonus...and to top it all off it only took 20 mins to put it together...


----------



## Locked

All 5 beans germing in the paper towel sprung tap roots and I transplanted them into their first home... got them in the tent and under the cfl's for warmth now... hopefully they poke through the soil in a day or two. Will use the four cfl's for the first two weeks I think then switch to my 400w MH bulb for 3 weeks and finish up with 400w HPS bulb for last 3 weeks...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Lookin good man.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Lookin good man.



Thanks Mental... I hope I can get them even half as bushy as your beautiful plants...


----------



## thedonofchronic

yeah mentals got some amazing plants right now
but i think most of that was the strain he picked

hamster im sure yours are going to be dope


----------



## cadlakmike1

I'm going to go ahead and jump in now and follow from the beginning! Everything's looking good so far, you won't regret the HPS purchase. I think I have the same one you just purchased and for the most part I like it. The ballast gets really hot so you might want to place it outside the tent and just run the hood in the tent. 

What kind of nutes are you going to be using? When are you going to start feeding? Are you going to do 24/0 or 18/6 or something else? How long are you going to use the MH and when do you plan to switch to the HPS? (Sorry if you already posted and I missed it.)


----------



## Locked

Thanks for poppin in Mike... Yeah I already hve a 600W digital ballast HPS that I am running in my attic grow room and I love it as does my girl in soil... I went with a 400w for the tent and yeah I will be keeping the ballast outside the tent since it's not a digital one. As for nutes I will be using Stealth Hydro GROW nutes for the first half of the grow and then switch to their BLOOM nutes for the second half... it's not a hydro grow but my female in soil really likes those nutes so I will use them with this grow as well.

Lighting will be 4 large cfl's for the first 2 weeks ( I believe they are 300w equivalents) and then switch to the 400w MH conversion bulb for week 3,4,and 5 and then 400w HPS for the final 3 weeks... I am thinking of going 24/0 for the whole grow... If this grow goes well then auto's will be what I will grow most of the time and I will grow other strains on the side occasionally just to spice things up... The wifey wants me to grow bubblegum and I want to try White Widow and Blueberry....


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> yeah mentals got some amazing plants right now
> but i think most of that was the strain he picked
> 
> hamster im sure yours are going to be dope



Thanks for the vote of confidence Don...


----------



## Locked

Quick update.... 4 of 5 hve broken soil... the one that has not shld soon I hope... I am a proud Pappa again... some pics


----------



## cannabis037

wow already round two for you hamster. i've read your first grow and have to say excellent job! i'm pretty excited to see what happens w this grow! keep up the good work!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

So have they all popped by now hamster?


----------



## Locked

Thanks Cannabis...Yeah decided to do a tent grow with Fem Auto's since I only hve 1 female right now...2 of the 4 in my DWC were male... the other two are????
And my 1 female came from the two in soil I first started with...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> So have they all popped by now hamster?



Hey Mental...4 of 5 hve popped... the other one I feel will crack soil tomorrow...


----------



## Locked

The happy grow tent family....the 5 White Dwarfs and the clone from my female in soil...


----------



## uptosumpn

subscribed!!!


----------



## kalikisu

nice let me hop on board.


----------



## Locked

Thanks for poppin in guys... I am real excited about this grow... Feminized Autos seem like a perfect fit for me... I hve been waiting weeks for the 2 plants in my DWC of my 1st grow to show sex and they finally did tonight.. it will be nice to not hve to worry about that on this one...60 days and done


----------



## Locked

quick pic of the autos... looks like I am going to be down to 4.. The one that struggled to break the soil and was behind the rest looks like it is dead... it cracked the soil barely and has not grown since...


----------



## Locked

Well I thought 1 of my White Dwarfs was dead but she is trying to make a comeback...not sure what to expect since these are autos and only hve 60 days total...but I am not going to gve up on the lil bugger yet... my clone on the other hand is not looking good at all..:doh:


----------



## kiwiana kronic

Never give up on those strugglers mate, they will sometimes end up being better than the others! Go the underdog! I'm going to learn alot from this journal I think, keep up the good work!


----------



## Locked

kiwiana kronic said:
			
		

> Never give up on those strugglers mate, they will sometimes end up being better than the others! Go the underdog! I'm going to learn alot from this journal I think, keep up the good work!



Thanks Kiwiana... I am gonna hang in there with that struggler...


----------



## uptosumpn

yeah, hang on baby....


----------



## kiwiana kronic

Bro what kind of soil are you using? I recon you might need to repot the clone in some really good potting mix and check the roots while your doing it, if they haven't sprouted much by now you may as well get rid of it now and let the other gurls have the light. Just my 2 cents after reading lots of grow journals throughout the day


----------



## Locked

kiwiana kronic said:
			
		

> Bro what kind of soil are you using? I recon you might need to repot the clone in some really good potting mix and check the roots while your doing it, if they haven't sprouted much by now you may as well get rid of it now and let the other gurls have the light. Just my 2 cents after reading lots of grow journals throughout the day



I am using standard potting mix for new seedlings... I think the clone is just about dead....:doh:


----------



## swiftgt

not too wory somthimes these things happen!
might be time to try a bubbler?!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> not too wory somthimes these things happen!
> might be taim to try a bubbler?!



Yeah I think I am going to take a clone or 2 of my 2 females in DWC and try them in rock wool cubes this time... if that does not work then I will build a bubbler.... thanks Swift


----------



## DutchMasterPuff

If u treat them like queens they will put out for you :hubba:. I have three of the same strain going and let me tell you that once they start flowering they take off, my biggest one is 12 inches armed with pistils. They bush out a little too. I'll take a pic of one tomorrow to let u see what you are in for. Good luck I will be :watchplant:.


----------



## DutchMasterPuff

one gallon bag Pic

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Gallery/showphoto.php/photo/7178


----------



## Locked

Thanks Dutch...lookin good


----------



## Locked

Ok so I swapped out the CFL's in the tent today for my 400w MH conversion light.. wow what a big difference in light output.. these babies shld rock n roll now... I believe today is like day 16 for them.. so I will go 3 weeks with the MH and then finish them with the HPS... They are 4 strong right now and 1 runt that is lagging way behind.. she is tiny... well here are the pics...


----------



## smokeup420

looks nice, im growin white russian auto n im just gonna use cfl all the way trew 8100lumes per plant. i still think it will work fine


----------



## Locked

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> looks nice, im growin white russian auto n im just gonna use cfl all the way trew 8100lumes per plant. i still think it will work fine



Nothing wrong with a CFL grow... just keep the light as close as possible, which with CFL's that shld not be a problem... if you are growing autos then you don't hve to worry about 12/12 or switching to a flower bulb with a warmer glow.. although it might not hurt to improve yields to switch to a warmer cfl when they flower...


----------



## swiftgt

looking good dude!
is that the makings of a dwc i see?!
so when are you going to repot?
ha there's allways one runt!
i had one as well and it was tiny compared to the rest...it turned out to be a male! most of them runts do!


----------



## smokeup420

ohh ight coo coo, and the more lumes the better right ? soi can stick another 2 0r3 150w in thur?ima install a fan blowin in and one blowin out.


----------



## Locked

Yeah Smoke... if you hve the room and can keep the temps down then add more light..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Lookin	green	over	there	hamster.	Good	for	you	for	installing	that	400	watter.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Lookin    green    over    there    hamster.    Good    for    you    for    installing    that    400    watter.



Thanks Mental... It has not been long but they seem to love it...The one runt that looked like it wld not make it now looks like it will... It has some new growth finally....


----------



## swiftgt

"The one runt that looked like it wld not make it now looks like it will... It has some new growth finally"

thats good news, and you never know it could be a once off super strain!
or a dam  male,
place bets now!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> "The one runt that looked like it wld not make it now looks like it will... It has some new growth finally"
> 
> thats good news, and you never know it could be a once off super strain!
> or a dam  male,
> place bets now!



These are feminized seeds so I wld be pissed...
The lil runt almost doubled in size overnight....


----------



## Locked

Moved 4 of 5 of the White dwarfs to bigger pots and left the runt in the cup as he continues to get bigger... Lowered the lights a cpl inches as well.. I hve some kind of weird leaf thing going on that I will post separately and in the sick plants forum....


----------



## Locked

Ok this will also be posted in the sick plant forum but I thought I wld give all of the cool peeps who visit my GJ a look in this thread and see if anyone has an idea what it is.


----------



## GrowinGreen

hey man that is really weird- I haven't seen that before. I'm sure someone will chime in and let you know though. It almost looks like something is munching the top layer off, or a skin disease! Look around them real close (make sure there are no bugs)- I'm sure you have though.

Otherwise they look great- real dark green color. And runts are always funny- I have one myself that is just now starting to grow after a week plus. Nice buy on the tent too- great price and the HTG light. I'll be watching- keep it up!


----------



## Locked

Yeah the only thing I cld think of is that maybe the fertilizer in the soil got on the leaves and ate away the top layer??? Weird... Thanks for checkin in... I replied to your PM... hope the links help you get what you want...


----------



## swiftgt

yea thats what it looks like, maybe a little nute+water got on the leaves when you watering?


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello Hamster Lewis 

It looks like something is eating the surface of your leaf.

Have you checked for insects?

eace:


----------



## smokeup420

r day kinda crunchy?lol idk how else to put it. r they dry?


----------



## Locked

I checked for insects Hippy and there were none... also it is mostly affecting the one plant...I am going to chalk it up to getting soil on the leaves  and then when I watered I must hve gotten those leaves wet and they suffered a mild burn....it hasn't spread to any other leaves and all the new growth looks fine....


----------



## Locked

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> r day kinda crunchy?lol idk how else to put it. r they dry?


No not really dry....


----------



## Locked

Well they are growing nicely despite the leaf problem which has not gotten any worse I might add...even the runt is getting bigger and will get transplanted to a bigger pot this weekend.... Here is a cpl pics... nothing terribly exciting though....


----------



## swiftgt

there comming on nicely!
is there a reason why you dont fill the pots to nearly full?
not enough mix?


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> there comming on nicely!
> is there a reason why you dont fill the pots to nearly full?
> not enough mix?



Well they were fuller until I watered and the soil got compacted... When they get a little taller I will fill with more soil...I still hve another full bag of potting mix...


----------



## swiftgt

"Well they were fuller until I watered and the soil got compacted"

ha mine do the same, but not as much as yours!
when you want to add more mix, take your plants out of the pots and add the mix to the pot then replant, this can be done with out stress.
roots should develop faster!


----------



## uptosumpn

Here's even a better idea...when you do finally add more soil to your pots, do 2 things...1. place about  3/4" of gravel on the bottom...ie;"before u put in the soil" this will help with drainage and give plants more oxygen....2. when your done re-potting, place 1/2" of hydroton clay balls on top of the soil....this helps do 2 things...1. keeps in moisture, which = less watering..(MJ grows better when watered less!! and very thirsty..roots search out for water, which make them grow bigger!!) and 2. helps the roots maximize "all" of your soil and spread out & up where that "un-used portion of soil is...example; in a 1 foot tall pot the top 3" of soil will not allow root growth because the soil is usually dried out due to low humidity and powerful lights..also, MJ soils are typically very airy and light, when watering, the top inches of soil are easily disturbed as the dirt is pushed around by the water and COMPACTED,,which prevents the roots from growing into the top inches of soil.. thus wasting 25% of your soil mass that could be used for roots!!! Trust me, do it! you'll thank me later!!!


----------



## Locked

ok Upto....I will gve that A thought... some sweet info...


----------



## Locked

So day 22 of the White Dwarf tent grow... They are getting bigger and I had to raise the light a bit after lowering it because I noticed the leaves getting a lil toasty...They smell yummy... not to much odor right now... it helps that the tent is in the spare room where the cat's litter box is in the closet... it kind of masks the smell a bit.. I am not worried about plant odor though...

Also bought a Rapid Rooter kit (50) and a humidity dome to go on it... gonna try and take a clone or 2 off of my girl in soil and a cpl off the Dutch Dope in the DWC... hopefully They survive this time... and I got some Tiger Bloom as well for the White Dwarfs when they start to flower...


----------



## swiftgt

looks good hamster,
they look nice and happy!
what nutes are you using on them now?


----------



## Locked

Hey Swift...They hve had no nutes as of yet because I am using Miracle-Gro Seed Starting potting mix...so the nutes are in the soil...I  will start using FF Tiger Bloom in a week or 2...


----------



## swiftgt

thats handy!
i dont use pre nuted mix because i dont realy trust it,
but also because i get my peat for free off a friend!


----------



## Locked

_*Well from yesterday to today the autos hve kicked it into high gear and grown an inch or two and started flowering as well.... might be time to start adding some tiger bloom to their waterings and switch to my 400w HPS bulb....I will post pics later or tomorrow...*_


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

That's	great	ham.	You	don't	know	if	they	are	female	or	not	do	you?	Those	plants	under	the	400-watter	will	grow	monster	colas,	I	can	already	see	it!


----------



## Locked

Hey Mental..thanks for stoppin in... These are Feminized seeds so I hope they all go female... got the seeds from attitude so they shld be good that way I hope... I can say that at least 3 are female for sure as they hve started flowering all ready... the runt is behind so that will be a waiting game...the other 1 looks like it is female but has not flowered yet...


----------



## Locked

Ok here is the pics..took them just now even though I am stoned... and it looks like the other one that had not flowered has started flowering.. I am loving autos and how quick everything seems to be happening...hope the smoke is good...if it is I will be growing a set of autos all the time...


----------



## swiftgt

yea they look great dont they!
i am intrested in starting a few myself, might put in the flower room in the morning then put them in the veg room so they can get 18hours,
might be a bit of a pain,
but i have 2 x 150w enviro light and 2 56w floro 4ft tubes in my growroom and 3 x 400w hps in my flower room,
what would you do?


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yea they look great dont they!
> i am intrested in starting a few myself, might put in the flower room in the morning then put them in the veg room so they can get 18hours,
> might be a bit of a pain,
> but i have 2 x 150w enviro light and 2 56w floro 4ft tubes in my growroom and 3 x 400w hps in my flower room,
> what would you do?



I think you cld probably get away with an all cfl grow with the autos if you hve quite a few cfl's... They don't get that tall so I think if you hit them from the top and sides with cfl's you cld get a good yield from them... I hve mine on 20/4 right now with the 4 hours off at the warmest part of the day to help with temps and also save a lil electricity... It cld get to be a pain in the *** moving them all the time...


----------



## swiftgt

yea i think i might get away with leaving them in the veg room,
ive got 412w in there, i think ill go for 18-20 hours a day as well, to keep the bill down.


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yea i think i might get away with leaving them in the veg room,
> ive got 412w in there, i think ill go for 18-20 hours a day as well, to keep the bill down.



Well gve it ago then...my next auto grow I think I will a mixed bag of different autos and try them out


----------



## swiftgt

i wanted to try the lowlife auto mixed bag but i think you get a load of loose seeds and will never know what your getting,but i guess thats the fun of it!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> i wanted to try the lowlife auto mixed bag but i think you get a load of loose seeds and will never know what your getting,but i guess thats the fun of it!



Oh is that how it works? I was thinking that they send each seed bagged separately with the strain on it.... I know when I ordered my auto white dwarfs they gave me 2 bonus seeds and each was in its own bagie with the strain printed on it... I will hve to check with them... wld love to grow like 4 or 5 different strains of autos next time around....


----------



## Locked

It's day 27 and all is coming along rather nicely. Four confirmed females with the runt set to show any day as it is behind the rest. These are feminized seeds so it shld be female as well... One has grown bigger and wider then the rest and the smell from the tent is getting stronger. With my attic grow there is almost no smell unless you mess with the plants then the smell is strong. This strain of autos seem to be very smelly regardless... Last pic is of my cat who likes to chew on my damn tent  and in this pic it looks like he might hve sampled some of my smoke as well... 

The pics....


----------



## Newbud

Nice ***** 
He looks evil man, thats a cool cat.

My girls used to smell quite a lot in veg just stood there, but my flower ladies dont seem to smell much unless like you say you move em, then they stink.
If i brush through em i end up sat smelling my jumper for 10 mins dreaming of whats to come lol.

Nice girls


----------



## Locked

Thanks Newbud... He looks evil but he is a teddy bear... he is a Maine Coon and only 10 months old and already 11 pounds...When full grown he will be 30 lbs or more.
If I brush my 2 girls in my attic in my DWC then it smells like I just ran over a dozen skunks...if I brush my female in soil she smells like sweet fruit gum...yum


----------



## thedonofchronic

awesome cat bro
you probably didnt see mine when the pic was in BHC thread
i dont know what type she was but a cat a had years ago was absolutely huge she was the nicest cat.
anyways i love the way the plants are looking man
i want my blueberry to be short and nice like that
TDOC


----------



## Vespasian

Just gone through your journal.
I'm setting up a bud box tent so I'm on-board for this grow.
Good luck man. :headbang2: 
I was really worried about the runt. I'm so rooting for that one :clap: 
And the shade of green is lovely. 
Keep the pickies coming


----------



## Newbud

Coincidence huh, my main moggy is a tom of about 10 month old too.
He a big lad about 3.5kilo last vet visit ( dunno what that is in your weights i too lazy to check at mo lol )  but no fat, he lean like a panther or  sumet, soft as jelly though, he straight behind me or sofa at any noise lol.

He pretty cool for a cat, always been more of a dog person before.
All the best


----------



## Locked

Wow that is a coincidence Newbud...sounds like you hve a cool cat on your hands as well... Thanks for poppin in and checkin out my grow...


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> awesome cat bro
> you probably didnt see mine when the pic was in BHC thread
> i dont know what type she was but a cat a had years ago was absolutely huge she was the nicest cat.
> anyways i love the way the plants are looking man
> i want my blueberry to be short and nice like that
> TDOC



Hey Don what type of blueberry are you growing? Is it a lowryding auto? I am thinking of getting a Bluryder for my next auto grow.


----------



## Locked

Vespasian said:
			
		

> Just gone through your journal.
> I'm setting up a bud box tent so I'm on-board for this grow.
> Good luck man. :headbang2:
> I was really worried about the runt. I'm so rooting for that one :clap:
> And the shade of green is lovely.
> Keep the pickies coming



Thanks Vespasian.... will keep the pics coming...


----------



## thedonofchronic

actually from the store i bought some local seeds.
they were 30$ for 10 blueberry seeds, made by a local breeder.
so it saved me some cash for sure, and if they grow out nicely anyways then it will be definitly worth it. hopefully ill have a veg/flower room, i want to clone the heck out of the BB. maybe throw a few outdoors.


----------



## purplephazes

hey there hamster great thread man ! very nice looking ladies to ! great pic of ya cat are ya missin any of ya buds cos it looks like he /she might have been chewin a few .. LOL .


----------



## Locked

purplephazes said:
			
		

> hey there hamster great thread man ! very nice looking ladies to ! great pic of ya cat are ya missin any of ya buds cos it looks like he /she might have been chewin a few .. LOL .



 Lol...yeah he looks a bit stoned in that pic...he likes to chew on the tent, but when it comes to the plants he wants no part of them...when me and the wife smoke he makes weird faces as soon as he smells it...
Thanks for the compliment on the grow and for stoppin by Purple...


----------



## Locked

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> actually from the store i bought some local seeds.
> they were 30$ for 10 blueberry seeds, made by a local breeder.
> so it saved me some cash for sure, and if they grow out nicely anyways then it will be definitly worth it. hopefully ill have a veg/flower room, i want to clone the heck out of the BB. maybe throw a few outdoors.



Hey Don... you can buy seeds from the local store? Now that's cool. Is it legal up where you are or is it just tollerated? I sure wish my state was as cool as Cali or Rhode Island or any of the other states that hve passed their own laws on medical MJ... My state is not with the current times...hopefully soon we can enact a Medical Marijuana law and decriminalize it...
I want to grow some blueberry and some strawberry cough soon...I'll try any of the fruity strains.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Beautiful ladies ham. You definately have a green thumb! Awsome cat by the way .


----------



## Locked

Thanks Mental...I just bought a dwarf peach tree for my yard so I hope my green thumb carries out there also...I wld hate to hve it die on me...


----------



## thedonofchronic

im not sure why, but theres a store that ive been buying bongs at for
years called smoke signals. I went on the net on a few months back looking for very close seedbanks. there were none in my city except smoke signals was noted. so i called em up, i know the people the work there and yeah they carry seeds of good genetics ive seen, and these local seeds. couple strains of each. not the biggest selection but hey, easy way to get seeds.
so i grabbed the local BB. growing and weed is definitly illegal where i am its just canada i suppose, more lenient on the whole thing altogether.


----------



## Locked

Well that's cool... The head shops in my state are so uptight that you can not even refer to the bongs they sell as bongs...if you do they ask you to leave the premises. They are water pipes used to smoke tobacco..lol There are signs all through out the store warning you not to call them bongs...it's not their fault though... they just want to stay in business and johnny 5 O is always looking for a reason to fine them or shut them down...so they are real careful...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Ham, I've always wanted to actually grow some sort of tree. Perhaps an apple tree or maybe even some oranges! Grapes would be cool too. Is the Dwarf Pear Tree named so because it grows much smaller than the average pear tree?


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Ham, I've always wanted to actually grow some sort of tree. Perhaps an apple tree or maybe even some oranges! Grapes would be cool too. Is the Dwarf Pear Tree named so because it grows much smaller than the average pear tree?



Hey Mental...yeah I hve been wanting to grow some sort of fruit tree for awhile now and when me and the wife were at Lowes this weekend they had a bunch of different Dwarf fruit trees out for sale. They had apple, pear, peach, and cherry. From what I hve gathered they stay smaller then regular trees but the fruit is standard size. Here is a quote from the article I found online..."
*The bacterial gene can be used to dwarf rootstocks or to make the scion-the top part of the tree-smaller or dwarf. According to Bell, the pear industry relies on only a few major varieties and needs to improve them. Dwarfing will do that. *
*In addition to being more productive, dwarf fruit trees allow high-density plantings of smaller trees that can produce more fruit in the same area of land than the larger, standard-size trees. And they're easier to manage, prune, spray and harvest. Fruit from a dwarf tree is the same size as fruit from a normal tree."*


*Here is the link to the whole article....*


hxxp://www.biotech-info.net/dwarf_pear.html

The funniest part was that it is a young tree and stands about 6 feet tall right now and we bought it without thinking about how we were going to get it home... so we wound up driving home with it sticking out of my sunroof in my 135 coupe... talk about getting weird looks from people...

I can't wait for it to start bearing fruit... hopefully next year.


----------



## Locked

Well it's day 30 so I figured I wld take some pics to document them at their half way point....Added soil to the pots yesterday as they were dry and cld be easily pulled from their containers and dirt added to the bottom of pot... then watered... checked on them today and wow... they must hve liked the added soil... they grew a lot bigger and the buds are more pronounced now on my tallest girl....


----------



## Waspfire

looking great hamster  hope mine do as well as yours


----------



## jaynyota

Nice lookin ladies. What's with the auto seeds? It that sometype of auto- flowering plant ??


----------



## Locked

jaynyota said:
			
		

> Nice lookin ladies. What's with the auto seeds? It that sometype of auto- flowering plant ??



Hey Jay thanks for stoppin by the grow... Yeah Auto's are Automatic flowering plants... they need no change in light to start flowering.. They are usually done and ready to harvest in 60 days or so....They also don't get to big and keep a low profile... I believe they are also referred to as lowryders and dwarfs... these here are White dwarfs that are also feminized so the chance of them being female is very high... Out of 5 seeds all 5 were female... the only downside is their yeild is on the lower side also... but I wld be more then happy with an ounce a plant...


----------



## Locked

Waspfire said:
			
		

> looking great hamster  hope mine do as well as yours



Thanks Waspfire... what kind of Autos are you growing?


----------



## TURKEYNECK

lookin good Hamster! keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## highman

when are you going to use the HPS?


----------



## Locked

highman said:
			
		

> when are you going to use the HPS?



The plan is to switch to the HPS for the last 3 weeks... but I will probably switch it this Saturday...so that will be day 34...

Thanks for stoppin in highman...


----------



## swiftgt

hay hamster, 
there comming on well!
how much of a yeild are you hoping to get from each one?


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hay hamster,
> there comming on well!
> how much of a yeild are you hoping to get from each one?


Hey swift...I wld be happy with an oz off each. 6 ozs total from all 5 wld be great


----------



## smokeup420

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol...yeah he looks a bit stoned in that pic...he likes to chew on the tent, but when it comes to the plants he wants no part of them...when me and the wife smoke he makes weird faces as soon as he smells it...
> Thanks for the compliment on the grow and for stoppin by Purple...


 
my cat allways chews  plastic  like around  a 24 case of watter, n plastic ziplock bags. its sumthin like that, n i try to see if my cat will eat a nug n it hates it.... kinda like ur deal. and does ur cat run away after makin the weird (scrunched-up face?)? mine does lol.. anyways  love wta ur doin very nice.. my lowlife wite russian is 3 weeks today...


----------



## swiftgt

an oz a plant sounds good,looks like your well on your way!
i just harvested my bigbud, just dont have time to hang around anymore and i need the space!take a look at my g.j to see the pics!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> an oz a plant sounds good,looks like your well on your way!
> i just harvested my bigbud, just dont have time to hang around anymore and i need the space!take a look at my g.j to see the pics!



Sweet... I will pop in your journal and check it out...


----------



## Vespasian

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> i try to see if my cat will eat a nug n it hates it.... kinda like ur deal. and does ur cat run away after makin the weird (scrunched-up face?)? mine does lol..



You're cruel!:hitchair: 
But very funny! :rofl:


----------



## Locked

So last night I switched bulbs as they looked like they were flowering pretty well now...I had never used a MH bulb before and after switching to the HPS and seeing the temps in my tent rise quite high I learned my first lesson... HPS bulbs require more cooling then MH bulbs... I caught it in time so no big deal... you live you learn... these pics are from tonight.. I watered with a very light amount of Tiger Bloom tonight for the first time... I will see how they handle it and slowly increase the amount...


----------



## Newbud

Nice girls mate, hps rules lol,,, dont mind me lol


----------



## Vespasian

They couldn't look any happier Hamster


----------



## Locked

Thanks Newbud and Vesp... and Newbud I agree...I like HPS better as well...even with the cooling issues... if you look at my 1st grow and my girl in soil, she was vegged with CFL's and flowered with a 600w HPS and she has a cola that goes from the top to almost the bottom of the plant...


----------



## swiftgt

there comming on nicely!
time to push them to the limmit!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> there comming on nicely!
> time to push them to the limmit!



Push them to the limit huh...what ya got in my mind?


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Grow Hamster...GROW!


----------



## Locked

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> Grow Hamster...GROW!



Thanks Turkeyneck... I will do my very best...lovin these autos to death...best thing since sliced bread...


----------



## Locked

It's day 34 for the Auto white dwarfs and today it was probably the warmest day of the year here on the east coast as far as the city I live in... reached 79 degrees F... and although I love the fact that spring is starting to show in full force it is starting to cause problems in cooling to develop as far as the grow tent goes...what is good for my raspberry, blackberry, strawberry, and dwarf peach tree outside is not necessarily good for my herbage in the tent..woke up this morning and temps in the tent were 95f... needless to say I hve all the windows in the spare room open and the ceiling fan going at high speed and the temps are down to 79f. Looks like I will not be doing a summer grow in the tent unless I come up with a solution for the temp problem..like running my central air directly into the tent?? Anyway.. here are the pics... oh and anyone thinking of growing these shld know they are stinky lil buggers... 

Last pic by the way is for anyone curious about how much light is leaked from the tent with a 400w HPS bulb going... it's not bad... wld probably leak less if my dam cat wld stop chewing on it...


----------



## thedonofchronic

looking great nice and bushy how i like em
so doesnt that mean youll have light leaks? hermies oh my :holysheep:


----------



## Waspfire

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> looking great nice and bushy how i like em
> so doesnt that mean youll have light leaks? hermies oh my :holysheep:


 
shouldnt matter since he is growing auto's


----------



## Locked

Yeah these puppies will not be around long enough for it to matter...they are done in twenty sumfin days... not that I think it wld be enough to create any problems anyway...thanks for stopin by Don and Wasp....


----------



## swiftgt

hay hamster,
there looking good, geting tall!


----------



## smokeup420

niiiice lookin fresh,fat n yummy, wat r those gren things in each pot? moisture thing?


----------



## Locked

Thanks Swift... just watered them and told them I love them...lol Hey they need affection...  I thought I was starting to see ph problems so I made sure to check the ph of the nuted water I was feeding them tonight and the runoff came back good... I will be the first to admit that if they are not showing any signs of problems I don't ph them all the time...my meter will gve me a ballpark but if I want to dial it in I go to these pretty awesome strips that break the ph down by .25... I know it's probably not as good as the more expensive ph meters but it has worked well so far... eventually I will get a real good ph meter...
Time to climb into the attic and check my first grow...


----------



## Locked

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> niiiice lookin fresh,fat n yummy, wat r those gren things in each pot? moisture thing?



Yeah there is actually only 1 of them and it is a meter that gives light, ph, and moisture readings...got it for like 8 bucks at Lowes...I know it is not the most accurate thing but it has been good to me so far as far as giving me a good ballpark reading... I use the moisture reading all the time... I wait till it gets to dry before watering them...


----------



## smokeup420

oh really, nice, ima lookinto those next time i go out. but hey take alook at my thread, lemme know.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=455826#post455826


----------



## DutchMasterPuff

Your Girls are looking good man. I think i have a couple more weeks on mines and they are swelling up and have nice main colas on them and smell a little sweet. I have to say i like the way the white dwarfs grow compared to my Lowlife ak47/Diesel will give a smoke report when the time comes GL with your grow.


----------



## Locked

DutchMasterPuff said:
			
		

> Your Girls are looking good man. I think i have a couple more weeks on mines and they are swelling up and have nice main colas on them and smell a little sweet. I have to say i like the way the white dwarfs grow compared to my Lowlife ak47/Diesel will give a smoke report when the time comes GL with your grow.



Thanks Dutch... I wld love a smoke report on your ak47/Diesel... I was considering growing them... as far as smell goes these smell like rundown dead skunk.. nothing sweet to them...I can not wait to be able to gve a smoke report on these puppies...


----------



## Locked

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> oh really, nice, ima lookinto those next time i go out. but hey take alook at my thread, lemme know.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=455826#post455826



I will drop in on your grow tonight bro... thanks for poppin in on mine...


----------



## smokeup420

oh no prob ro, keep up good work


----------



## Vespasian

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Last pic by the way is for anyone curious about how much light is leaked from the tent with a 400w HPS bulb going... it's not bad... wld probably leak less if my dam cat wld stop chewing on it...


Thanks for the light leak photo   And there's something about the shape and greenness of those leaves, that gives me a hard on


----------



## Locked

No problem Vespasian... just thought someone might want to know how much light these tents leak out into a room... you cld sleep in the same room as the tent..as long as you don't mind sleeping with the smell...


----------



## Newbud

MIND? Hell no lol, what better smell to sleep and wake up to 
My home is like heaven


----------



## Locked

So day 36 and the temps are in check and they seem to hve liked their first taste of Tiger Bloom nutes... The buds are getting bigger and thicker... 
Will gve them a lil stronger dose next feeding...
Here are a few pics 


I think I am coming down with an Auto addiction.. these are super fun to grow because everything happens so quickly... I just hope the smoke is good... Loudpipes was growing this same strain and was supposed to give a smoke report but disappeared from this site it seems... anyone out there ever smoke this strain??


----------



## Newbud

Looking good there fella, i too am feeling the call of the auto's as i want to move to the attic ( limited head room ).
I am looking forward to the smoke report to give it a go tho lol.
Going to try a cross between an Ak lowrider and my power plant i think, i already got a 1.5-2 inch pp clone in flower that i think may work.
Be posting photo's when sober lol.
Hope i not invading, Keep up the good work my man


----------



## Locked

Hey Newbud...Thanks...and you are not invading at all... I appreciate you chekin in on my grow and giving input and comments...I will be looking forward to the pics when you are sober lol...


----------



## Newbud

LOL ah the wonder that is vodka lol, damn i got hangover, just been checking what i wrote case i got outa line lol, all good so far 

Measured my mini PP's and about 3 inch not 2 i'll post emup somewhere soon.
All the best fella


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> LOL ah the wonder that is vodka lol, damn i got hangover, just been checking what i wrote case i got outa line lol, all good so far
> 
> Measured my mini PP's and about 3 inch not 2 i'll post emup somewhere soon.
> All the best fella



Yeah I try and stay away from the hard liquor during the work week... it can get ugly quick...


----------



## swiftgt

hay hamster,
autos look good today,,,,as uaual!
nice to see the buds are well on there way!
is there many trichs on the buds yet?


----------



## Newbud

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Yeah I try and stay away from the hard liquor during the work week... it can get ugly quick...


 
I probably would if i was working lol.
One of the unlucky ones i'm affraid, pretty much lost it all last year and been sulking ever since lol, still smillin and stoned though 
:fid: :cry: :rofl: .

Take it easy fella


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hay hamster,
> autos look good today,,,,as uaual!
> nice to see the buds are well on there way!
> is there many trichs on the buds yet?



Thanks Swift... I am going to check out the trichs on them tonight when I take them out for a watering and ph check... will let you know when I do...


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> I probably would if i was working lol.
> One of the unlucky ones i'm affraid, pretty much lost it all last year and been sulking ever since lol, still smillin and stoned though
> :fid: :cry: :rofl: .
> 
> Take it easy fella



Well Newbud I hope things take a turn for the better for you... I am on my second marriage so after the first one I know what it is like to lose it all...
Luckily my second wife is everything the first one turned out not to be...You don't always get it right the first time it seems...


----------



## Newbud

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well Newbud I hope things take a turn for the better for you... I am on my second marriage so after the first one I know what it is like to lose it all...
> Luckily my second wife is everything the first one turned out not to be...You don't always get it right the first time it seems...


 
Thanx for the kind words fella but i'm all good lol.
Trust me, i might not work but it dont mean i'm skint  
Must say i'm happily chonged after my last toke though lol.
All the best


----------



## Locked

I pulled them out to feed them some Tiger Bloom and check the trichs with my scope... trichs are about 50/50 clear cloudy... not bad for day 37 I think...autos rule... 
The ph on 3 of the 5 was a lil high so I adjusted the feed and the ph is now in the zone again... snapped some pics with no HPS... buds coming in nicely...can't wait to sample the smoke on these girls...


----------



## Locked

Well I was not going to update this thread till tomorrow but after looking in the tent to check them I noticed one of the girls it seems is becoming quite the porn star...She is getting a nice thick cola going and nice full ample buds everywhere.. so here is a cpl pics of just her... oh and the runt that was way behind has now caught up to the others... just not as heavily budded right now...

I hve to say I am even more impressed then I was with these autos... The trichs are getting quite hvy and cloudy already at day 39.....:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Wooo man, that stuff is gunna get you ripped!


----------



## Real78

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Getting set up for my 2nd grow even though I am still in the middle of my first... Bought a 2' by 4' by 5' grow tent on ebay for 99 bucks free shipping and will be growing 5 Auto Fem White Dwarfs by Buddha... Not sure if I want to go with cfl's for the whole grow or if I want to pick up a cheap 400w mh or hps lighting system from HTGsupply... I have four 300watt equivalent CFL's but not sure if they will provide enough light for the tent...Here is some pics...



Those grow tents are great but the only problem is that they don't give you enough vent holes. Other wise I they are great I have one and going to buy another one soon so that I can have two one for veg and one for flowering.
When I get the hang of things first that is.


----------



## swiftgt

hay hamster,
wow yea its amazing the speed those babys develop at! yea nearly hardcore budporn in only 39days, thats well cool!
so are you going with some more autos next round? if so which ones?


----------



## Newbud

Proper turbo charged little warriors lol.

I been looking at Lowlife seeds Automatic AK47, ment to be a potent little sucker with large yield ( for an auto ).

Also like the look of Joint doctors easy rider ( Previously called Lowryder 2 x AK47).

I know one thing though i'll be breeding a pair for seeds lol, not paying £42 for 10 seeds every time, you need to plant 100 to get a decent yield lol


----------



## swiftgt

yea thats what i was thinking,
you would have to breed the first time you grew these, get a whole heap of seeds and then start!
i have heard good things about the auto ak47 alright,
thanks what i was thinking about getting
there 40quid here! http://www.dope-seeds.com/low_life_seeds.htm
good company,i go with them every time now as i havent been riped off and the guy is sound.


----------



## Newbud

That they may be fella but i'm getting mine dropped off at my local grow shop for me, just go in with cash and pick em up.
I know its ment to be safe ordering seeds but i had to find another way, dont want any ties to me.


----------



## jaynyota

Nice lookin ladies my friend. I need to get some pics up cause mine have little flowers everywhere, hopin the led's will grow em big.. Anyway, I have a question... When do you start counting the days of flowering? WHen you switch the lights 12/12 or when they start to show signs of flower and sex ?? I know that when its gets closer to the end thats there is no schedule,,, just a keen eye or glass checkin the trich's... Thanks for all the help everyone, so far, mine are in day 10 of flowering ( since i could see beautiful white hairs ) and good flower growth so far. Will get some pics soon and put a close to my novel. Just really baked and felt like askin questions..:bong1:  =    :fly:


----------



## Newbud

Some say when you flip 12/12 some say when you see flowers.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Wooo man, that stuff is gunna get you ripped!



Haa..haa.... yeah I can imagine this stuff cld quite possibly be hella good... I can't wait to smoke it...


----------



## Locked

Real78 said:
			
		

> Those grow tents are great but the only problem is that they don't give you enough vent holes. Other wise I they are great I have one and going to buy another one soon so that I can have two one for veg and one for flowering.
> When I get the hang of things first that is.



Hmmm...my tent has more than enough vent holes...There is 3 on the bottom, 2 on the top sides and 2 on top...plus holes for you to run electric... I am getting another one at the end of the summer...


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hay hamster,
> wow yea its amazing the speed those babys develop at! yea nearly hardcore budporn in only 39days, thats well cool!
> so are you going with some more autos next round? if so which ones?



Hey Swift.... I will be growing autos on the side with every grow I do from now on... I think next round will include feminized afghan kush ryder for the auto and 
*chocolope feminized for the regular grow...also thinking of some smurfberry auto fem seeds from Sagamartha.... The chocolope is in for sure as is the afghan kush autos...
*


----------



## Locked

hey jay... I count from when they show pistils... my Dutch Dope in my DWC took almost 4 weeks to show female so I started counting flowering from then...


----------



## Newbud

Hello there hampster.
Are you talking about DNA Genetics chocolope cos from what i been looking at it grows huge


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Hello there hampster.
> Are you talking about DNA Genetics chocolope cos from what i been looking at it grows huge



Yes that is it Newbud... Yeah it looks like is a  bit of a monster...I will hve to tie her down I guess...  I cld probably get away with growing it in the attic... more headroom...but then it will hve to wait till after the summer as it will get to hot up there soon...never mind with a hid light going...


----------



## Pothead420

looking good them Auto Strains look sweet. gonna have to try one of them you have any suggestions. have you tried any of the other strains


----------



## Locked

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> looking good them Auto Strains look sweet. gonna have to try one of them you have any suggestions. have you tried any of the other strains



Hey Pothead... This is my first auto grow and my 2nd grow overall...seems like ak47 is one of the most popular as it is always sold out it seems on attitude...
I am interested in afghan kush, lemon skunk and smurfberry... might just get a seed or two of each of those for my next auto grow.. this way I can compare them on yield, taste and how strong they are...


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey Swift.... I will be growing autos on the side with every grow I do from now on... I think next round will include feminized afghan kush ryder for the auto and
> *chocolope feminized for the regular grow...also thinking of some smurfberry auto fem seeds from Sagamartha.... The chocolope is in for sure as is the afghan kush autos...*


 
:holysheep: :bong1:


----------



## swiftgt

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey Pothead... This is my first auto grow and my 2nd grow overall...seems like ak47 is one of the most popular as it is always sold out it seems on attitude...
> I am interested in afghan kush, lemon skunk and smurfberry... might just get a seed or two of each of those for my next auto grow.. this way I can compare them on yield, taste and how strong they are...


have you read anything about snowryder?
hers a link to it, i was thinking about giving them a try out,
http://www.dope-seeds.com/dope-seeds.htm


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> have you read anything about snowryder?
> hers a link to it, i was thinking about giving them a try out,
> http://www.dope-seeds.com/dope-seeds.htm



Swift hve you ordered from them before? That snowryder looks very interesting... just wondering if the site is fast and stealthy...it seems attitude doesn't carry snowryder...at least yet.


----------



## swiftgt

pm sent!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> pm sent!



Thanks brother... your the best...


----------



## swiftgt

no probs man, anytime!


----------



## Locked

Day 42 and the buds are getting heavily smothered in trichs... lookin real frosty....


----------



## Newbud

Nice pics fella but you left your kinky leather trousers in the background :evil:


----------



## manels1111

Looking great so far.  Quick question do you leave them bunched up like that under the light or space them out?  If you space them out do you allow for any over lap of leaves.  Just curious.


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Nice pics fella but you left your kinky leather trousers in the background :evil:



Ummm...hello.. they are *** less chaps...come on now....


----------



## Locked

manels1111 said:
			
		

> Looking great so far.  Quick question do you leave them bunched up like that under the light or space them out?  If you space them out do you allow for any over lap of leaves.  Just curious.



I bunch them up like in the pic...


----------



## Newbud

Sorry man i had to :laugh:


----------



## swiftgt

ha, that must be real good dope your smoking newbud!
can i have some!?


----------



## Newbud

I'm not stoned i always look that rough after vodka


----------



## Locked

Today is the 45th day of the grow and they are looking super delicious... They shld be ready for harvest in 15 days or so. 
I hve to say so far nothing has changed my mind about growing autos in the future...the only thing that cld dampen my outlook on them is if the weed sucks...  Otherwise they are the perfect lil treat to grow and I am in the process of picking out my next strain of autos for my next grow right now.
So no more blabbing... here are some pics...well more then some... i kinda got camera happy from seeing all the sugar coated goodness on them...


----------



## swiftgt

nice bud porn man!
yea there looking extra suger coated today!
ill bet you'll love the taste!


----------



## uptosumpn

super delicious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Locked

Sugar coated goodness... that's what 4 out of the 5 autos look like tonight... just plain scrumptious.... the 1 that was lagging behind is doing well but not frosty like the others....


----------



## Dillan

Looking real nice man i enjoy growing autos myself.


----------



## Newbud

Dude they look sweet man serious.
Got me way interested.
I've just looked at first page but see no reference so how tall and wide are your pots and can i get a height and width on your plants ( soil to tip )?
I'm thinking these plants might be the answer for my attic set up.

Carn't wait for your smoke report, not long to go now eh?

ATB


----------



## GrowinGreen

I'm interested in these too now- they all look soo good! Lewis you are going to be done with 5 grows before I'm finished with one :laugh: 

Definitely a uniform strain huh


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Dude they look sweet man serious.
> Got me way interested.
> I've just looked at first page but see no reference so how tall and wide are your pots and can i get a height and width on your plants ( soil to tip )?
> I'm thinking these plants might be the answer for my attic set up.
> 
> Carn't wait for your smoke report, not long to go now eh?
> 
> ATB



Hey Newbud... I just measured everything for you and the pots are 7 inches tall by 8 inches wide... the tallest plant is 24 inches from the ground and 12 inches wide (bushiness). They range from 15 to 18 inches tall fom the top of the soil... hope this helps. I say gve them a go... It's fun how quickly they develop... and although I hve not smoked them yet, I am willing to bet that this is probably going to be some of the strongest smoke I hve had in a long time....they are just packed with resin...


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> I'm interested in these too now- they all look soo good! Lewis you are going to be done with 5 grows before I'm finished with one :laugh:
> 
> Definitely a uniform strain huh



Lol... well I hve been working on my strain choices for next grow with Swift... he suggested a few good ones that I am eager to start growing once my 2 current grows end...

Thanks for the kind words and for stopping by Growin...


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Gettin close!! they're lookin mighty tasty too.


----------



## Locked

Thanks Turkeyneck... part of me wants to clip a big bud off one of them and quick dry and smoke it right now... but I will wait till the trichs say its time..


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Thanks Turkeyneck... part of me wants to clip a big bud off one of them and quick dry and smoke it right now... but I will wait till the trichs say its time..


 
Man, Im in the exact same boat! My giga looks ripe, but the trichs dont lie


----------



## Newbud

Thanx man i appreciate it.
Yeah i reckon i be getting some kind of auto anyway, just sounds to tempting, sounds like i could get quite a few in my grow area aswell


----------



## Locked

No problem Newbud... I think you will really enjoy an auto or two...


----------



## Newbud

An auto or 42 lol


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Those autos are looking sexy!


----------



## Callawave

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Sugar coated goodness... that's what 4 out of the 5 autos look like tonight... just plain scrumptious.... the 1 that was lagging behind is doing well but not frosty like the others....


I wish I'd got autos for my first grow now Very nice Hamster:cool2:


----------



## Locked

Thanks Callwave.... yeah autos hve been nothing but fun so far...


----------



## Locked

Today is day 50 of the auto white dwarf tent grow and 4 of the 5 of them have amber trichs showing.. the 5th one is the one that had the troubled start and she has all cloudy trichs... They continue to get more and more sugar coated and the smell coming off them is a delightfully intoxicating aroma...:yay: 
I hve a feeling this smoke is going to be quite potent.:smoke1: :stoned:


----------



## swiftgt

looking goooooooooooood hamster man!
not long to go till its party time at your house!
yep they look well potant,
i see they are starting to die off at the bottom,
so they should be ready in 10 or so days eh?


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Dude, those are some of the most amazing auto's I've ever seen! They look so frosty. Yeah, they should be kick butt smoke no doubt!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> looking goooooooooooood hamster man!
> not long to go till its party time at your house!
> yep they look well potant,
> i see they are starting to die off at the bottom,
> so they should be ready in 10 or so days eh?



Thanks swift... and yes party is at my house in about 2 weeks...
They hve like 9 days to go or till I get like 30% amber trichs...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Dude, those are some of the most amazing auto's I've ever seen! They look so frosty. Yeah, they should be kick butt smoke no doubt!



Thanks Mental... That's a heck of a compliment... I think it was more of good genetics then me so much as to how well they are turning out...
I hve to gve big ups to Buddha Seeds.... they sell a hell of a product... If the smoke turns out to be good I will grow these again in the future... The yield for an auto looks to be awesome... they are packed with tasty buds.:hubba:


----------



## HazeMe

Man, when they say these auto's start budding violently they aren't lying! They start to fill out fast, huh? 

Now I have to get some auto's!!!

Beautiful looking plants, Hamster. Can't wait for the smoke report.


----------



## Newbud

Amber at 50 days? Thats just nuts lol.
I veged nearly that long lol


----------



## Dillan

Your in the home stretch now and those babies are looking sweet.


----------



## Locked

Thanks Haze and Dillan....
Newbud I know what you mean... My 2 dutch dope females in my DWC hve been going for months now and they are not close to done yet it seems... I can't wait for my next round of autos... they are a lot of fun to grow...


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Never grown autos.. im impressed.


----------



## Newbud

Only thing stopping me ordering seeds is i wanna see your yield first cos if they dont give much then i will need loads lol.
I do plan on making seeds eventually though so i not paying loads out.


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Only thing stopping me ordering seeds is i wanna see your yield first cos if they dont give much then i will need loads lol.
> I do plan on making seeds eventually though so i not paying loads out.



I will make sure I keep tabs on the yield for you when they come down...a week or so from today it shld happen...


----------



## Locked

They hit day 53 today and 4 out of the 5 shld be ready next Thursday or so... I hve one bonafide porn star who cld do DVD and 3 wanna be porn stars that cld do internet porn...  The strange thing is the one that did best is the one with the least soil in the pot...  I wld hve thought the ones with the most soil wld hve grown out the best...
Anyway... enough yammering.. here are pics..


----------



## Locked

It's day 56 and the harvest is coming soon I think... Looks like these plants are coming to the end of their lifecycle... Majority of the big fan leaves are getting yellow and dying and the colas and buds are crusting up nicely... Pics

Last pic is of 3 seedlings from some bag seed... will be growing these for practice and experimentation... I hve something I want to try with them...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Beautiful! Looks like some heavy weight. What are you doing with those seedlings hmmm??


----------



## swiftgt

yep looks mighty tasty!
even im getting excited now!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Mental.... Thanks Swift... Things are happening very quickly now... took some more pics to show how the fan leaves are all turning bright yellow...the buds are incredibly crusty... trichs are like 10% amber....


----------



## uptosumpn

Damm!!! That Third Pic Cola Is Fat!!! You Def Will Get More Than 1 Oz Of That One!!!let Us Know The Wet Weight And The Dry Weight Off Each!! Looking Tasty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Locked

pics


----------



## Newbud

:watchplant: :48:


----------



## swiftgt

mmmmmmm that looks like some tasy sh*t man,
cant wait to hear a smoke report on this one!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm that looks like some tasy sh*t man,
> cant wait to hear a smoke report on this one!



And I can't wait to be able to gve you the smoke report on these...
Gonna be hard to wait for it to dry and age a bit...


----------



## swiftgt

yea one of the toughest parts is waiting for it to dry!


----------



## Locked

Checked in on the autos in the tent and the trichs on the one that was lagging behind was at like 40% amber so I had to take it down tonight... I hve pics and also weighed it up so I hve a wet weight. This was the smallest of the 5 plants and it came in at 85 grams wet. The main cola was close to 40 of that total by itself...  Here is pics...

Kinda fitting this one is coming to an end and today I got my beans in the mail for my next grow... 

Here is the list:
They are all autos>>> 
Snowryder fem
Russian Rocket fuel
BlueKush and
Short stuff
Journal to come soon


----------



## swiftgt

nice man,that looks like some top notch stuff!
so looks like your gona get around an oz off the smallest one
good work!
yep good timing on the seeds!


----------



## HazeMe

Hamster,

That looks like a nice little harvest! Congrats on the beautiful plants. I have a few questions about the tent. How were your temps in the tent with the 400w hps? Also, what all did you do for ventilation? Did you run any ducting or just use the small, round fan you showed in one of your pics? I think I'm eventually going to buy one or two of those tents. 

Can't wait to here the weight for the others! BTW, the new grow sounds awesome. 


HazeMe


----------



## uptosumpn

Damm! 85gm wet!!?? Off the smallest one???!!! You will def get 1oz MIN. BTW, where did you order your beans from?? never heard of Blue Kush before? I want that!!


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Damm! 85gm wet!!?? Off the smallest one???!!! You will def get 1oz MIN. BTW, where did you order your beans from?? never heard of Blue Kush before? I want that!!



Thanks... The seeds I listed were all gotten from dope seeds.com


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Yay, harvest time (well, just the one plant but still a joyous occasion!). Awsome looking stuff. Do you got all that bud hanging upside down right now?


----------



## Locked

Thanks Mental... yeah it's all hanging in my closet downstairs...Me and the wife quick dried some of the small popcorn and oh my god did we get wasted... very trippy, head high... felt like someone dosed me with some acid for like 45 minutes and then it mellowed out a bit... I can't imagine how strong the heavy triched buds are gonna be... lord hve mercy...lol


----------



## uptosumpn

Lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## swiftgt

yea sounds like an intresting high,
but you'll want to be doing some training before you try and take on 
those frosty main colas!


----------



## Locked

HazeMe said:
			
		

> Hamster,
> 
> That looks like a nice little harvest! Congrats on the beautiful plants. I have a few questions about the tent. How were your temps in the tent with the 400w hps? Also, what all did you do for ventilation? Did you run any ducting or just use the small, round fan you showed in one of your pics? I think I'm eventually going to buy one or two of those tents.
> 
> Can't wait to here the weight for the others! BTW, the new grow sounds awesome.
> 
> 
> HazeMe



Hey Haze...thanks. To answer your questions... the tent has plenty of exhaust holes in it.. on the bottom there is 1 on each side and 1 big one in the backthen there is two big exhaust holes on the top sides I guess they cld be used to run ducting and a cool hood... on the roof there is 2 more good size holes for cooling.. then there are smaller holes on the sides to run your electric... I hve two turbo fans... one on the floor blowing hot air out and one on the roof blowing cool air in.. I also keep the bottom sides and bottom back vents open for circulation... my temps were in the mid 70's for the most part... sometimes they wld hit low 80's... I am gonna buy another one of these tents for sure... was a great buy for 99 bucks with free shipping...


----------



## HazeMe

Hamster,

Thanks for all the info. I'm definitely going to get a couple of these tents! I think I'm going to get one the size you have and another one thats 4x4.The smoke sounds awesome, man. Keep up the good work.

HazeMe


----------



## Locked

Checked the tent and saw enough amber trichs to take down another auto tonight... it was the smallest out of the remaining 4 so now I hve 3 big plants left in the tent..just waiting for the trichs to tell me its time... it's funny how they are finishing smaller ones first.. I wld hve thought the bigger ones wld finish first... anyway to a few pics... the wet wait was 75.7 grams and the main cola made up 48.1 of that... so this one actually weighed less then the other one that looked smaller... still shld translate to about a half ounce dried I think.. so that works for me...  I am again quick drying some of the smaller popcorn in anticipation of smoking some of it tonight... I can't wait... this smoke has been stellar and I hve not even smoked the best parts yet. 

With 3 plants remaining to harvest I now realize I need to find another closet to hang my buds in... my closet downstairs is now overrun with weed...  I know... everyone wishes they had that problem...:hubba:  

Pics:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Wow! That bud looks super dope! I'd absolutely LOVE to rip a bong hit of that stuff! Hey, just curious, what kind of high comes from White Dwarf? A closet overrun with weed eh... Don't we all wish we had something like that!


----------



## stonedrone

Those look great HL nice work there. I'm a few days away from getting that exact same tent and a 400 watter myself.


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Wow! That bud looks super dope! I'd absolutely LOVE to rip a bong hit of that stuff! Hey, just curious, what kind of high comes from White Dwarf? A closet overrun with weed eh... Don't we all wish we had something like that!



I hve only smoked the quick dried popcorn buds so far and it has been a strong trippy head high with munchies coming on like 30-45 mins after smoking... once I get to smoke a good crusty bud I will gve a better smoke report...


----------



## Locked

stonedrone said:
			
		

> Those look great HL nice work there. I'm a few days away from getting that exact same tent and a 400 watter myself.



Well you will love it... I hve been nothing but impressed with the tent and the 400 watter... good luck with the grow...


----------



## smokeup420

WOOOOOO WHOOOOOOOO nice job maine.. 3 weeks for me


----------



## Yoga

Hamster,

AMAZING!  Have some autos going now.  I am so happy for you.  I would type more, but am having a hard time trying to control the OVERWHELMING jealousy.  You took good care of your girls.  Hope I can come even close to that!


----------



## Locked

smokeup420 said:
			
		

> WOOOOOO WHOOOOOOOO nice job maine.. 3 weeks for me



Thanks... good luck...


----------



## Locked

Yoga said:
			
		

> Hamster,
> 
> AMAZING!  Have some autos going now.  I am so happy for you.  I would type more, but am having a hard time trying to control the OVERWHELMING jealousy.  You took good care of your girls.  Hope I can come even close to that!



Thanks Yoga...What kinda autos are you growing?


----------



## Yoga

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> What kinda autos are you growing?


 
LR#2 x AK47

Same as my very first grow last year.  But looking at yours I think I need to break out of my (grow) box.


----------



## Locked

Its now day 61 and they are fat but not ready...I hve 2 monsters and 1 that is good sized...the two monsters are now tipping over from cola weight...here is the pics...


----------



## GrowinGreen

holy bl**p! those are beautiful- they are really trying to bud to their max it looks like. cant even stand up lol, what are the trichs looking like? and what are your overall thoughts on the tent?


----------



## swiftgt

yep there two monster autos!
and soooo frosty!
cant wait to see what you;ll get off them!


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> holy bl**p! those are beautiful- they are really trying to bud to their max it looks like. cant even stand up lol, what are the trichs looking like? and what are your overall thoughts on the tent?



Thanks... they are a pair of chubby chicks for sure... As for the tent .. I love it and will be buying another one in the late summer... best thing I hve bought as far as growing goes...


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> yep there two monster autos!
> and soooo frosty!
> cant wait to see what you;ll get off them!



Thanks Swift.. I wanted to take them down tonight soo badly but they are still not quite there... the 3rd one came down though and it was heavier then the previous two... gonna post an update on it now with pics..


----------



## swiftgt

cool i cant wait to see the pics!
so did you see the pics of my new seeds and buys from the hydro shop?!


----------



## Locked

So day 62 and another one comes down... it was the 3rd largest one... it seems the 2 monsters do not want to finish quite yet...they are very close though... gonna let them spend 24 hours in darkness and take them tomorrow night...
So here is the stats on this latest victim...
Main cola=58.2 grams wet
Total weight=104.5 grams wet

 For anybody on the fence thinking about growing autos I say go for it.. I wld grow these again in a heartbeat... 
Last pic is of my now lonely 2 monsters in the tent... It went from crowded to empty in there... so sad... 
The tent will be bubbling with green life soon enough with my next grow when this is done... I will outline the grow in more depth when I start the journal, but I will be packing both a 400w and 600w HPS in the tent and going with either 8-10 or 12 Autos of various strains... 1000 total watts shld be fun... 

Anyway pics..............:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt

nice work man,
did you hear i started a few autos off myself?
yea with a 1000w watts they should turn out even bigger then these monsters! crazy


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> nice work man,
> did you hear i started a few autos off myself?
> yea with a 1000w watts they should turn out even bigger then these monsters! crazy



Sweet...an auto grow... Do you hve a journal going on it? I hve been trying to checkout the journals and stuff but it keeps saying the server is busy and it is trying my patience tonight... Think I will play some rock band for a bit and then see if it lets me. I see you were quite busy shopping... A lot of goodies at the hydro shop...


----------



## swiftgt

yea the server busy thing is a real pain in the a*s!
yep i started 2 of each strain of autos, im not sure if ill start another g.j for them, i have 3 already,
yep i was shopping today! it was the first time in ages ive bought anything other then i need to live!
i wanted to get new reflectors and a carbon filter, and a few 250w flur's
but they where way to expensive!
rock band eh, how does that work after hitting a bong of that auto weed!


----------



## uptosumpn

Wow! those are some fatt MONSTER bicthes!!!!!!!Can you say GODZILLA!!!


----------



## Locked

Thanks Upto... they are coming down tonight I think... can't wait to manicure and weigh them up...


----------



## Locked

Well I took the last 2 down last night and that leaves the tent empty.... 
I spent quite a bit of time manicuring and weighing up the harvest and then hanging it to dry... It was late when I got done so I didn't get a chance to post last night... so here is the final stats with pics of last nights harvest...

the last two plants weighed in at 112 wet grams with a main cola of 53 wet grams and the other came in with 117.3 wet grams and main cola was 58.8 wet grams.
So the total from the 5 autos was 494.5 wet grams... not to shabby.. shld wind up with around 150 grams dry I think... Now I hve to give the tent a good cleaning and get it ready to go again with my next round of autos...

Here are the pics... thanks to everyone who stopped in and checked out this grow... I wld recommend these Buddha White dwarfs to anyone interested in growing autos... good yield and the smoke is stellar....


----------



## Newbud

Well done 
Not too bad weight wise.
What you think? About 1 dry oz a plant?


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Well done
> Not too bad weight wise.



Thanks Newbud... yeah pretty good yield for 2 months work... and the smoke is the best i hve ever had...I will hve no problem getting 400 bucks an oz for this stuff... I will sell 2 oz's and hve a wad of cash and 3 oz's left for me and the wife...


----------



## Newbud

:cop:  You mean donate 2 oz dont you? 
Ninja edit lol


----------



## uptosumpn

Riiiiigggggghhhhhtttttt!!!!!!!! Donate!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey Ham buddy, great yield! Holy cow man. Looks like you don't have to go in search of mary jane for a good long while huh? Awsome looking bud too, looks super tastey... mmmm * drools*


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

400 bucks? hows the taste & potency


do you know how to cure?


----------



## swiftgt

nice work man,
thats a realy good harvest you got out of them, well done,
they are a very nice auto strain indeed!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> nice work man,
> thats a realy good harvest you got out of them, well done,
> they are a very nice auto strain indeed!



Thanks Swift...


----------



## Locked

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> 400 bucks? hows the taste & potency
> 
> 
> do you know how to cure?



Yes... they are dying now and when done will start the curing process... The air tight jars are waiting to go...


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey Ham buddy, great yield! Holy cow man. Looks like you don't have to go in search of mary jane for a good long while huh? Awsome looking bud too, looks super tastey... mmmm * drools*



Thanks Mental...Yeah I am good for a while as far as smoke goes...


----------



## uptosumpn

def waiting on a dry weight per plant report!!!!!


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> def waiting on a dry weight per plant report!!!!!



Will post it up when they are done drying...


----------



## swiftgt

hay ham,
im gona start another g.j for my autos, i think im gona try out thatspecial bio inriched soil im getting off a guy who wants me to test it out for him,
so ill be growing a few with the inriched soil and a few with normal soil,
and ill realy put his soil to the test!
if it works out you might be seeing this product on the market in a few years!


----------



## Locked

swiftgt said:
			
		

> hay ham,
> im gona start another g.j for my autos, i think im gona try out thatspecial bio inriched soil im getting off a guy who wants me to test it out for him,
> so ill be growing a few with the inriched soil and a few with normal soil,
> and ill realy put his soil to the test!
> if it works out you might be seeing this product on the market in a few years!



That sounds like an awesome idea Swift...shld be a fun journal... 
Can't wait to see what kind of a difference it makes...


----------



## swiftgt

yea should be intresting at least!
im not sure what to call the next auto g.j, any good ideas?
yea im looking forward to seeing a differece as well!
the guy im getting it off said he got normal growers to try out his last batch of soil, he said they got amazing results, but they didnt keep close records of there grows, so he want a pot grower to do it again, and record all the results, thats where i come in!
from what he says it should give 30-40% better faster bigger bud/plants,
since he is not trying to sell it to me, and i have heard of this type of bio soil enrichment before, i would be inclined to beleave him,
the catch is, at the moment it costs about $150 just to make a few kilos of the soil,
well im not paying for it!
so yea should be good!!


----------



## Locked

How bout X number of auto strains in bio enriched soil...? That wld get me interested...


----------



## swiftgt

yea thats not a bad idea ham man!
so how is the drying process getting on?
well i hope!


----------



## GrowinGreen

hey Lewis- any updates!? That's is a hell of a wet yield you got, I will be curious to hear what it is dry. Either way it looks like some tasty bud. What will you be starting now?


----------



## Locked

GrowinGreen said:
			
		

> hey Lewis- any updates!? That's is a hell of a wet yield you got, I will be curious to hear what it is dry. Either way it looks like some tasty bud. What will you be starting now?



Hey GrowinGreen...90% of it's still drying in my closet downstairs... the buds that hve dried enough are in a air tight jar curing... so far in the jar I hve 17 dry grams...as far as the bud that is dried goes it is pretty smooth and hella potent... me and the wife tried some of it last night and wow...good stuff.

My next grow will start as soon as the DWC from my first grow finally finishes... then I will take the 600w digi ballast and put it in the grow tent with the 400w standard ballast and hve a 1000watts of light... will be growing  4 different strains of autos.
1. Auto BlueKush from Autofem seeds
2. Snowryder fem from dope seeds
3. Russian Rocket Fuel from dope seeds
4. Short Stuff from dope seeds

Gonna germ 2 seeds each of the feminized ones and 3 seeds each of the RRF and SS... Hoping for 6-8 females total... I see my only major issue being keeping the tent cool enough as it is almost June here on the east coast and it will be getting quite warm. I am thinking of running one of the central AC vents directly to the tent... as well as having 3 fans going as well.

Here are some pics. 1st pic is of my new bong I ordered on line... thanks go out to Swift for hooking me up with a great website.. great prices and speedy delivery... the last pic is of all 4 of my jars... The tall 1 has the white Dwarf in it and the other 3 hve my bonus seed in soil from my first grow in it... The bonus seeds total dry weight was over 50 grams...


----------



## HazeMe

Sounds awesome, Hamster!

I'm glad to hear that the auto's are potent...I'll be growing some soon. Can't wait to see your next journal! Stay high, brother!

Enjoy

HazeMe


----------



## swiftgt

hey man,
nice collection of buds man,very tasty!
cool new bong, so i guess you fired it up with ice?
come on i want a bong report!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Awsome! Great pictures, great harvest. Looking forwards to the 4-strain grow!


----------



## Cannabiscotti

nice grow!!!!


----------



## Locked

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> nice grow!!!!



Thank you Cannabiscotti...


----------



## Locked

Ok so here is the smoke report and dry weight total...

Dry weight total: 142.3 dry grams
Smoke report: I won't go into taste any further then to say it is now smooth...as for potency and type of high: It is a trippy high... you don't get couch locked... but you do tend to see things or perceive things being somewhere and it is not really there... my wife kept thinking I was in the room with her but i was downstairs... and I kept seeing my cat go by me even though he was sleeping... potency wise this is an A+...it does not take much of a hit to be wasted...

I let my cousin try an 8th oz with his friends the other day and he came back to me and wanted 3 ozs...and did not hve a problem donating 400 bucks per oz... I will be growing this strain again soon as my wife has demanded it of me...lol she loves it...


----------



## scatking

Hey Hamster - I guess she is cool with all the dough you spent on new lights now!! :heart:  Great grow!  Just germed a few white russian autos and am looking forward to a quick return on my investment.  After 16 weeks with my first white widow grow this should really be a nice change of pace.  Your journal inspired me to give it a go.  Thanks! :aok:


----------



## Locked

scatking said:
			
		

> Hey Hamster - I guess she is cool with all the dough you spent on new lights now!! :heart:  Great grow!  Just germed a few white russian autos and am looking forward to a quick return on my investment.  After 16 weeks with my first white widow grow this should really be a nice change of pace.  Your journal inspired me to give it a go.  Thanks! :aok:



Thanks Scatking... that is a very nice compliment... I know all about super long grows... I still hve 2 females in my attic DWC going from my first grow... they started back in late January... so going on 5 months now and still not done...uggh They need to finish soon so I can bring the light down to my tent for my 3rd grow...


----------



## swiftgt

im glad you are happy with the strain,
looks like it has a strong  sativa type high,
sounds real nice!
and thats quite a good yeild you got with your first try,
i cant wait to see how you do with your next batch!


----------



## uptosumpn

WOW! So that was bout a oz per plant dry...That's what's up!!!


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Very nice ham, that's a decent amount of weed. Can I send you some weed to sell?  400 bucks an ounce would be a rediculous price to pay where I'm at, we usually pay 240 or so. But I guess the States has a different market or whatever. 

Those DWC's are sure taking a while... how long have they been in flower for? Check the thrichromes yet?


----------



## Newbud

$400???????? *YOU WHAT??????????*

Wow dude thats like £250 in real money  

Someone real close to me   sells his for £125 an oz.
Average price round his end is £140, well unless its "blues" blueberry which peeps this end will pay like £200 an oz for??????????????? *WHY??????*
Keep sayin i gona grow some "blues" and sell it cheap to annoy some people lol, i dont even think its that good, i've had much better anyways.

$400 man, i carn't get my head round it, what they doin mixin it 50/50 with grass and selling it? Even then profits be turd.

One thing tho mate, and no offence intended, dont get greedy and start thinking this could make you loads cash.


----------



## uptosumpn

Yeah, What State Pays $400 A Oz!!!??? Might Need To Bring Some There!!
AND NEWBUD...IT CAN MAKE YOU LOADS OF CASH!!!! JUS BE SMART ABOUT WHO U SELL TO! IN SMALL AMOUNTS!!! NOTHING OVER A OZ @ A TIME!!!! WORKS AROUND THESE NECK OF THE WOODS


----------



## Locked

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> Yeah, What State Pays $400 A Oz!!!??? Might Need To Bring Some There!!
> AND NEWBUD...IT CAN MAKE YOU LOADS OF CASH!!!! JUS BE SMART ABOUT WHO U SELL TO! IN SMALL AMOUNTS!!! NOTHING OVER A OZ @ A TIME!!!! WORKS AROUND THESE NECK OF THE WOODS



400 an oz here is the norm....just sold another oz for that price today...being careful and making a nice chunk of change...as for my location...NJ...that's all I will say on that...


----------



## Newbud

Mate there no need to tell me bout the cash lol.
I been paying my own wages in one form or another for about 16 years lol.
I just dont think its something he should get drawn into, especially if he gona be on here talking bout sellin


----------



## Locked

Newbud said:
			
		

> Mate there no need to tell me bout the cash lol.
> I been paying my own wages in one form or another for about 16 years lol.
> I just dont think its something he should get drawn into, especially if he gona be on here talking bout sellin



It's all good Newbud... I know not to get into the drug dealin game... I didn't grow for that reason... I just figure I will recoup some of my costs for growing and maybe fund my next big grow in the fall...


----------



## Newbud

Yeah man your not hurting anyone so its all good man, i'd of done it for sure.
Too good to pass up lol, its just some people might think "well if i can get 400 an oz, how much do i get for say 50?" lol. Its easy to get dragged into stuff, or is that just me lol


----------



## Pothead420

nice job with them autos :hubba: they look sweet


----------



## smokeup420

yea same here 400$ a oz it normal as long as its headies


----------



## Locked

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> nice job with them autos :hubba: they look sweet



Thanks pothead... they were a lot of fun to grow...


----------



## Locked

Update on the smoke... well now that it has had a while to cure in the air tight glass jars it has gotten even better... it is soooo smooth and the taste is quite nice...the high is just incredible. Best smoke I hve ever had..hands down. I will be growing this strain again soon for sure... this time I will go with 10 plants and not feminized... I want to breed for seeds so that I can continue to grow these for years to come... If you are considering growing autos I wld try these...they gve a great yield and the smoke is awesome...no down side to these...


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Hey Ham, what was the strain again? White Dwarf was it? Wouldn't mind trying out an auto strain myself... I always see big chunky single-cola buds on the auto-flower strains. Looks like great stuff! Wonder how well they would do for an outdoor crop! Cops would have a tough time finding those babies!


----------



## Locked

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Hey Ham, what was the strain again? White Dwarf was it? Wouldn't mind trying out an auto strain myself... I always see big chunky single-cola buds on the auto-flower strains. Looks like great stuff! Wonder how well they would do for an outdoor crop! Cops would have a tough time finding those babies!



Buddha White Dwarf... ou shld gve em a try... really good smoke and it is only a 2 month commitment...done in 60 days...


----------



## Newbud

Wow lol, pretty glowing smoke report, i dunno what to do now lolol.
Was gona go with Lowlife Automatic AK47 as the yeild ment to be good but you said you got good yeild and after a smoke report like 





> Best smoke I hve ever had..hands down. I will be growing this strain again soon for sure...


 it's kinda making me think i need some Buddha White Dwarf in my life  lol


----------



## Locked

Just a final update on this grow... I was at a party today and this cpl that I know well was there and we got to talking about good bud we hve smoked lately and they went on and on about this stuff they got a cpl weeks ago and how good it was yada yada....I asked them where they got it and it turned out to be my Buddha White Dwarf I let my friend adopt off me...he had sold it to them...They said they smoked it with a cpl other people and they were all blown away by it... So I guess it's not just me as far as the glowing smoke report.... The sad part is I only hve like 8 grams of it left in my private stash... I guess I need to order more seeds soon.


----------



## uptosumpn

definetly will order about 10 of these beans to add to my others and polly up on of them with a auto ak47.....


----------



## Locked

You won't be disappointed with the smoke these babies produce...


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

great job with those plant doggie dogg noow am about to see ur 3rd one been learning a lot AUTOS AUTOS AUTOS!


----------



## Locked

Dr. Robertsozki said:
			
		

> great job with those plant doggie dogg noow am about to see ur 3rd one been learning a lot AUTOS AUTOS AUTOS!



Thanks Bro...autos are fun for sure...They are a great way to get started and get some experience growing...


----------



## prosport00

Here Is My Motto For Spending On Things I Need, Er, Want. It Is Easier To Get Forgiveness Then It Is To Get Permission! Lol


----------



## 225smokestack

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> it turned out to be my Buddha White Dwarf



ima have to get my hands on these after im done with my WR grow!


----------



## Locked

prosport00 said:
			
		

> Here Is My Motto For Spending On Things I Need, Er, Want. It Is Easier To Get Forgiveness Then It Is To Get Permission! Lol



Yeah I hve to agree with that statement.....


----------



## Locked

225smokestack said:
			
		

> ima have to get my hands on these after im done with my WR grow!



Smokestack you will love the smoke from them if you are a fan of hvy indicas...I use it for a before bed sleep aid...


----------



## OldHippieChick

Hamster,
I know this J is old in forum time so I hope you don't mind me bringing it back to life. I've read it three times and taken notes so won't bother you with to many questions (I hope).

I chucked my plan on the 3x3 tent or any "package" after your PM. I ordered the same tent a few minutes ago..... same size. I called HTG and that's where I'm getting the light. I'm a bit confused because in your PM you said you have a 600W but all through the GJ I see 400W so is 400W the way I should go? Maybe I just read it wrong and you were prefering 600W with the 3x3 size tent pkg I'd picked?

Talk to me about the smell.... just how bad was it and how far away from the tent could you smell it? I ask because I'm debating on the filter issue. A filter would def work for odor but I'm trying to decide if it's a must have for me..... might try something less expensive based on your feedback. I was very impressed with your make do economical attitude with the fans in and out regarding the temps. 

About the MG Seed Starting Mix - wow I've not heard anyone talk up MG here. If you were to do it again with more experience under your belt would you still go with MG Seed Start? 

Last Q - Did you order your Whte Dwarf Autos from dope seeds . com? I got a bit confused when you mentioned the second order of seeds. 

Thanks
Much Respect,
OHC

Thanks for your time Hamster..... I am so impressed with these Autos......


----------



## Locked

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Hamster,
> I know this J is old in forum time so I hope you don't mind me bringing it back to life. I've read it three times and taken notes so won't bother you with to many questions (I hope).
> 
> I chucked my plan on the 3x3 tent or any "package" after your PM. I ordered the same tent a few minutes ago..... same size. I called HTG and that's where I'm getting the light. I'm a bit confused because in your PM you said you have a 600W but all through the GJ I see 400W so is 400W the way I should go? Maybe I just read it wrong and you were prefering 600W with the 3x3 size tent pkg I'd picked?
> 
> Talk to me about the smell.... just how bad was it and how far away from the tent could you smell it? I ask because I'm debating on the filter issue. A filter would def work for odor but I'm trying to decide if it's a must have for me..... might try something less expensive based on your feedback. I was very impressed with your make do economical attitude with the fans in and out regarding the temps.
> 
> About the MG Seed Starting Mix - wow I've not heard anyone talk up MG here. If you were to do it again with more experience under your belt would you still go with MG Seed Start?
> 
> Last Q - Did you order your Whte Dwarf Autos from dope seeds . com? I got a bit confused when you mentioned the second order of seeds.
> 
> Thanks
> Much Respect,
> OHC
> 
> Thanks for your time Hamster..... I am so impressed with these Autos......


I don't mind at all...it's always fun when one of these older grows gets brought back to life...thanks for taking the time to look over what I did...
Let me try and answer some of your questions:



			
				OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I'm a bit confused because in your PM you said you have a 600W but all through the GJ I see 400W so is 400W the way I should go? Maybe I just read it wrong and you were prefering 600W with the 3x3 size tent pkg I'd picked?


During this my 2nd grow I Started out with cfl's and then bought a 400w standard ballast lighting system...I already had a 600w Digi ballast system that was being used in my attic for my first grow...I only grew 5 dwarfs though and you said you wanted to grow 10... I wld go with a 600w...digi wld be best but you cld get away with a standard ballast if you want to save some cash...in my 3rd grow I used both for 1000 watts...



			
				OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Talk to me about the smell.... just how bad was it and how far away from the tent could you smell it? I ask because I'm debating on the filter issue. A filter would def work for odor but I'm trying to decide if it's a must have for me..... might try something less expensive based on your feedback. I was very impressed with your make do economical attitude with the fans in and out regarding the temps.


As for smell...they hve a skunky smell to them...I did not use a filter of any kind because it's only me and the wife and the smell never got so bad that I was worried about neighbors smelling them...what's your grow situation? Do you need to be 100% stealth as far as your house goes? If you are going to grow in your garage and your neighbors are not right on top of you I think you cld get away without a carbon filter.



			
				OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> About the MG Seed Starting Mix - wow I've not heard anyone talk up MG here. If you were to do it again with more experience under your belt would you still go with MG Seed Start?


Yeah MG is not real popular around here and with good reason...the regular stuff will more then likely fry your seedlings..even the organic stuff which I tried fried my kids up...I only use the seed starting mix...it is specially made for seeds and young seedlings...it is very gentle and it is very light and airy even when watered and promotes strong root growth...don't get any other one but that one.



			
				OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Last Q - Did you order your Whte Dwarf Autos from dope seeds . com? I got a bit confused when you mentioned the second order of seeds.



I ordered the White Dwarfs from Attitude I believe...although I think Dope seeds also sells them...both sites are top notch...If you do not want to go through the trouble of pulling males then get the fem seeds...they are more expensive though. You cld get regular beans and get lucky with a 10 pack and get 7 girls..but you cld also get 7 males....

Feel free to ask any other questions you might hve...you can pm me aor ask in one of my journals... I will suggest that you start a grow journal when you begin your grow..this way people can follow along and help with any problems that may arise...and believe me..there always seems to be quite a few..........


----------



## OldHippieChick

Thanks Hamster 
Much *Green Mojo* out to you  .

I backed off on the 10 idea after your input. As I said, I wana duplicate so pulled back on *my* tweeking - that revises my heat / odor issue .... and all I can think is to give it a try *your* way and order fast shipping if I must add a filter later. 

I already placed an order with dope-seeds.... so of course I'm nervous. Ordered 10 but gona do two at a time.... may re evaluate the 3 gallon pots I got since you did fine with much much smaller. I tend to over think and was hoping if I just follow a proven recipe (yours) I'll do well. Some day if you are super bored ask me about my rum key lime pie experiment..... more is NOT always better. :doh: 

Much thanks!


----------



## livinitup

hey hampster ,,im not starting a journal but heres how it looks at day 9 im a new be and im only grow 2  a micro grow lol...


----------



## livinitup

how does it look first time  and the side you can see on the ruler is cm's


----------



## Locked

livinitup said:
			
		

> how does it look first time  and the side you can see on the ruler is cm's



They don't look bad...what strain is it?


----------



## livinitup

as$hole from wild rose.. apperently is 10th generation .if you know anything about that because i dont and if you could tell me anything about it would be much apreceated?.. thanks


----------



## Locked

livinitup said:
			
		

> as$hole from wild rose.. apperently is 10th generation .if you know anything about that because i dont and if you could tell me anything about it would be much apreceated?.. thanks



Never heard of that strain....sorry


----------

